# Loving Bay Rum



## Lynnz (Jan 14, 2011)

Mmmmmm I am thinking this is my new fav Man smell..........Brings back precious memories of my lovely father who wore Old Spice all the time and this reminds me very much of it :0)


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 14, 2011)

Very nice! I like the swirls.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 14, 2011)

Lyn your soaps are so beautiful ... I just hope when I finally get up your way and meet you, that I can afford at least one of everything ... or two ... or three ... or ...


----------



## fionab (Jan 14, 2011)

Soooo beautiful!!


----------



## newbie (Jan 14, 2011)

I LOVE how you got that swirl into the middle of the soap. It looks great! Any tips about that you'd be prepared to share?

I have to laugh about the Bay Rum. I've read people saying it's one of their best selling scents and others who couldn't give it away. My ex-husband runs a squash club (sport, not vegetable) and he keeps a bottle of the cheapest most awful smelling bay rum aftershave in the men's locker room, which he and one of his friends do just as a joke. They just cracked up about putting it in there. He's found it's disappearing at an alarming rate! I've been tempted to make a Bay Rum soap for him to keep in one of the showers, just to make him laugh, but it's possible it also would disappear and then who's the joke on?  
Which supplier did you use for your FO? I love the original Old Spice.


----------



## Bean13 (Jan 14, 2011)

I envy you.


----------



## KD (Jan 14, 2011)

*bay rum*

Very nice!  I haven't tried bay rum, but I was just ordering some fragrance oils, and I might try it.  My dad was an Old Spice guy too, and I think there are a lot of women out there who would relate.  Currently, my favorite men's fragrance is BB Vanilla Oak.  My sister calls it that "sexy man smell".    
That is a very nice swirl!


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey Newbie dont mind sharing :0) What I do is I pour my soap into the log and then hold my black portion at a height and pour it into the soap running it along the length of the log. I then insert a coathanger into the middle of the log and do some number eight swirls. I read of this technique on a forum called The Whisk there is a good tutorial there for this technique if I remember rightly as haven't been active there in a long time.............you can search it out. The thinner your trace the more whispy and delecate your swirl will be..............give it a go and have fun and share with us all :0).
I love love love this bayrum I personally think it is closer to Old Spice than a bayrum but then I haven't smelt any others this is the first I have used. It is from Oregan Trail I am having lots of fun testing out their oils at the moment :0)


----------



## newbie (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks! I'll check out the tutorial. I checked out your site- it's really nice and your soaps look great.


----------



## Relle (Jan 15, 2011)

Lyn, maybe you should send some to The 'new' Old Spice Guy in the Ad.  
Love your soaps, I'll be aspiring for mine to look anywhere half as good.This one looks SCRUMDIDILLYUMIOUS.

Relle.


----------



## MsDee (Jan 15, 2011)

Very Pretty!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 15, 2011)

Love that one too Lyn.  :wink:


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Jan 15, 2011)

...very nice, your swirls are fabulous!


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Jan 15, 2011)

Your soaps are always beautiful and this one is no exception.  Thank you so much for sharing (and inspiring)!


----------



## ewenique (Jan 15, 2011)

Gorgeous swirls and textured top, as usual.  You have your own distinctive style, which is so pretty!


----------



## dcornett (Jan 19, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!! I also love how you got that swirl effect in the center of the bar...very nice!


----------



## see (Jan 20, 2011)

love it!!

do you put a wire that is bent so that the whole length of the mold has the hanger in it?   like in the post pink and white side by side?


----------



## Jezzy (Jan 20, 2011)

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your soaps!!!


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi See yes you have the whole length of the coathanger in the mold and just usually do a few figure eights, do try it its so fun to cut a log and see what happened with it :0)


----------



## jujubean (Feb 5, 2011)

I have textured top envy!  Your soaps are gorgeous!!!  Any hints on how you make such gorgeous tops???


----------



## llineb (Feb 5, 2011)

Fabulous!


----------



## heyjude (Feb 5, 2011)

I am still pinching my pennies for Lyn to visit the States and give me some pointers!  :wink:


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 6, 2011)

LOL Heyjude I so love the USA have had several trips and will come again Just have to wait for the kids to grow up now LOL. So let me know what state your in and I can soap for my board and lodgings LOL How fun to travel and soap with fellow soapers :0)


----------

